# Select both 189 and 190 and got 190 invited



## Impactor (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi guys,
I need some suggestion here. I selected both 189 and 190 in the same EOI and got 190 approved&invited recently. The status of my EOI changed to INVITED. But I still prefer 189, am I still eligible for future draw of 189 if I don't lodge the 190?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Impactor said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some suggestion here. I selected both 189 and 190 in the same EOI and got 190 approved&invited recently. The status of my EOI changed to INVITED. But I still prefer 189, am I still eligible for future draw of 189 if I don't lodge the 190?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you will only be considered for 189 once your invite expires after 60 days

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Impactor said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some suggestion here. I selected both 189 and 190 in the same EOI and got 190 approved&invited recently. The status of my EOI changed to INVITED. But I still prefer 189, am I still eligible for future draw of 189 if I don't lodge the 190?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Why did you took the invite ? You could have ignored the invite and let it expire after 14 days and you could perhaps be eligible for 189 earlier than 60 days time.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush

remember that very well


----------



## Impactor (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Why did you took the invite ? You could have ignored the invite and let it expire after 14 days and you could perhaps be eligible for 189 earlier than 60 days time.


Just in case, even the chance of getting invited for 189 is big.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Impactor said:


> Just in case, even the chance of getting invited for 189 is big.


You should have known if you are getting invited or not. You could have just looked at the SkillSelect pro rata and find out. It still applies today. Now you have to wait 2 months and depending on your occupation, 189 occupation ceiling could be filled or it may not.

What's your occupation code ?

SkillSelect


----------



## Impactor (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should have known if you are getting invited or not. You could have just looked at the SkillSelect pro rata and find out. It still applies today. Now you have to wait 2 months and depending on your occupation, 189 occupation ceiling could be filled or it may not.
> 
> What's your occupation code ?
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Impactor said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > You should have known if you are getting invited or not. You could have just looked at the SkillSelect pro rata and find out. It still applies today. Now you have to wait 2 months and depending on your occupation, 189 occupation ceiling could be filled or it may not.
> ...



Didn't you said you got invited and then approval from NSW ? If you got approval from NSW, your EOI should be locked now unless NSW didn't approved you or you maybe confusing invitation to apply with NSW with 190 Visa lodgement.

2613 has one month and 10 days wait with 65 points. It might go upto 1 month 25 days in a month. 

If you have 70 points, then you get invited next round within 14 days max. If you have 60 points or less, you are lucky to get approval in that case as you have no chance before July next year if it still remains in SOL.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Impactor said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some suggestion here. I selected both 189 and 190 in the same EOI and got 190 approved&invited recently. The status of my EOI changed to INVITED. But I still prefer 189, am I still eligible for future draw of 189 if I don't lodge the 190?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I never understand this sort of post. Why did you lodge the 190 EOI if you aren;t going to take a 190 invite?

This is a conversation you should have had with yourself BEFORE you lodged the EOI.


----------



## Impactor (Feb 10, 2017)

Impactor said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > You should have known if you are getting invited or not. You could have just looked at the SkillSelect pro rata and find out. It still applies today. Now you have to wait 2 months and depending on your occupation, 189 occupation ceiling could be filled or it may not.
> ...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Why did you took the invite ? You could have ignored the invite and let it expire after 14 days and you could perhaps be* eligible for 189 earlier than 60 days time*.


I didn't understand this. what is this 60 day period? I am in the same boat, I have 190 invitation which I want to reject. I am expecting my 189 invitation on March 15th ( 65 score software engineer, EOI filled Jan 20th), Please let me know if rejecting 190 invitation will delay anything with my 189 invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Impactor said:


> Impactor said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should ask why SkillSelect makes the visa type as multi-choice option in EOI form.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> I didn't understand this. what is this 60 day period? I am in the same boat, I have 190 invitation which I want to reject. I am expecting my 189 invitation on March 15th ( 65 score software engineer, EOI filled Jan 20th), Please let me know if rejecting 190 invitation will delay anything with my 189 invitation?


No, it won't delay anything, only applying for 190 invitation that you received which is supposed to expire in 14 days will. if you get 190 approval before your 189 approval, you won't get 189 invite. That's what happened to him. He accepted the 190 invite and applied and now he will have to wait 2 months before 190 goes away from EOI. Then only he will receive his 189 invite.

If you expect 189 invite soon and want to get it, then ignore 190 if you are absolutely sure you will receive 189 invite.

Whats's your occupation code and points ?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, it won't delay anything, only applying for 190 invitation that you received which is supposed to expire in 14 days will. if you get 190 approval before your 189 approval, you won't get 189 invite. That's what happened to him. He accepted the 190 invite and applied and now he will have to wait 2 months before 190 goes away from EOI. Then only he will receive his 189 invite.
> 
> If you expect 189 invite soon and want to get it, then ignore 190 if you are absolutely sure you will receive 189 invite.
> 
> Whats's your occupation code and points ?


Thank you. 261313 Software Engineer- 65 points for 189..expecting it in March 15 batch..worst case would be April 1st..waht do u think?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> Thank you. 261313 Software Engineer- 65 points for 189..expecting it in March 15 batch..worst case would be April 1st..waht do u think?


When did you submit your EOI ? Your Date of Effect ?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> When did you submit your EOI ? Your Date of Effect ?


20th Jan 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> 20th Jan 2017


2613 - 7 Invitation rounds left. 10 May is usually the last invitation with some might get invited on 24 May. So, 10 May - 1 Feb = 3 months 10 days left. Your EOI lag is 1 month 11 days. So, 20th Jan + 1 month 11 days = 1 March. Most likely invitation is on 15th March but one can never predict if it will be so or if the point goes up to 70.

10 May - 1 March = 2 months 10 days. 

So, unless you expect the delays to increase to 3 months 21 days, you can ignore 190.

But then again, you might never know what will happen, it's up to you to decide. 

For now, 190 approval takes 1 month I think. So, your invitation will come around 10 March or earlier if you apply today. If you can apply late like 20 Feb, then you can have a chance to get 189 on 15th March before 190 approval if you just don't want to take any risk.

It's up to you to decide.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2613 - 7 Invitation rounds left. 10 May is usually the last invitation with some might get invited on 24 May. So, 10 May - 1 Feb = 3 months 10 days left. Your EOI lag is 1 month 11 days. So, 20th Jan + 1 month 11 days = 1 March. Most likely invitation is on 15th March but one can never predict if it will be so or if the point goes up to 70.
> 
> 10 May - 1 March = 2 months 10 days.
> 
> ...


Thank you..very much helpful..

I am expecting 189 EOI on March 15th, in the worst case April 1st.. keeping fingers crossed my friend..


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2613 - 7 Invitation rounds left. 10 May is usually the last invitation with some might get invited on 24 May. So, 10 May - 1 Feb = 3 months 10 days left. Your EOI lag is 1 month 11 days. So, 20th Jan + 1 month 11 days = 1 March. Most likely invitation is on 15th March but one can never predict if it will be so or if the point goes up to 70.
> 
> 10 May - 1 March = 2 months 10 days.
> 
> ...


How did you arrive at these calculations? I am new here. I submitted my EOI for 190 to NSW for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 55 (+5) points on 26th Dec 2016. Do I stand any chance of getting invitation for nomination?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> How did you arrive at these calculations? I am new here. I submitted my EOI for 190 to NSW for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 55 (+5) points on 26th Dec 2016. Do I stand any chance of getting invitation for nomination?


Very slim with 55 points. If you have 65 points and good English score, then yes. Why not try improve English if you can or look at other state for nominations. If you can apply by March 15 with 65 points, you have a sure chance to get 189 by May 10 - the last invitation round most likely.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Look at invitation rounds, and then find out how many days which occupation has waiting period and cut-off points and then make your assessment. Also look at the occupation ceiling and find out how much is invited each round. For 2613 it is 225 invitations/14 days. Then you can find out how many invitations are left and how many rounds that makes it and the corresponding date.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very slim with 55 points. If you have 65 points and good English score, then yes. Why not try improve English if you can or look at other state for nominations. If you can apply by March 15 with 65 points, you have a sure chance to get 189 by May 10 - the last invitation round most likely.
> 
> https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks. I doubt I can improve on my IELTS score. How I wish had I got all 8s than two 9s and two 7s.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> I see. Thanks. I doubt I can improve on my IELTS score. How I wish had I got all 8s than two 9s and two 7s.


You will score all 9 or 90 as they say in PTE. Believe me, Speaking and Writing is the easiest section in PTE. Speaking is technical and Writing is very easy. Go over here and have a look. Start with my post and open all the links. If you study well for 2 weeks seriously, you can attempt the test and get 9 in all. I would assume Feb 25 is when you lodge, and then you will hopefully get your invite 12/26 April.

Good luck !

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Impactor said:


> Impactor said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should ask why SkillSelect makes the visa type as multi-choice option in EOI form.
> ...


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You will score all 9 or 90 as they say in PTE. Believe me, Speaking and Writing is the easiest section in PTE. Speaking is technical and Writing is very easy. Go over here and have a look. Start with my post and open all the links. If you study well for 2 weeks seriously, you can attempt the test and get 9 in all. I would assume Feb 25 is when you lodge, and then you will hopefully get your invite 12/26 April.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


Really appreciate your efforts to motivate and thanks for the sharing the link. I have only taken IELTS earlier and that also only once. I do not have much information about PTE. I will start thinking about it seriously now. I am not sure though still getting min 80 in all sections will be possible in first attempt itself. Thanks anyways! I will request for more information over time if required and if you do not mind.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Really appreciate your efforts to motivate and thanks for the sharing the link. I have only taken IELTS earlier and that also only once. I do not have much information about PTE. I will start thinking about it seriously now. I am not sure though still getting min 80 in all sections will be possible in first attempt itself. Thanks anyways! I will request for more information over time if required and if you do not mind.


Getting 8+ in PTE will be a piece of cake for you if you got that score on first attempt at IELTS. Believe me, take the PTE-A asap before the quota runs out this year. You have barely 3 months left and you need 1.5 months early to apply to make the quota at 65 points for 2613. I would say, 31 March is when you should definitely consider taking the exam. This gives you plenty of time to study. 

I would also suggest you take the $35.99 Test A to assess your skill before the exam. This way, you will know where to improve before the real test. Good luck !

https://ptepractice.com/

With 55 points, your chances of getting any State Nomination is also extremely slim to none.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Getting 8+ in PTE will be a piece of cake for you if you got that score on first attempt at IELTS. Believe me, take the PTE-A asap before the quota runs out this year. You have barely 3 months left and you need 1.5 months early to apply to make the quota at 65 points for 2613. I would say, 31 March is when you should definitely consider taking the exam. This gives you plenty of time to study.
> 
> I would also suggest you take the $35.99 Test A to assess your skill before the exam. This way, you will know where to improve before the real test. Good luck !
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information. I have started a crash course at a local institute to understand PTE format and prepare for the exam by end of next month. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Rajiuthira16 (Feb 17, 2017)

I applied for 190 last sep and still waiting for an invitation. my score is 60 points and i chose all states. Just wondering if i should do anything after submitted eoi ..? should I contact the state for nomination?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajiuthira16 said:


> I applied for 190 last sep and still waiting for an invitation. my score is 60 points and i chose all states. Just wondering if i should do anything after submitted eoi ..? should I contact the state for nomination?


You should select one state, that's what most people say. What's your occupation code ?


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Getting 8+ in PTE will be a piece of cake for you if you got that score on first attempt at IELTS. Believe me, take the PTE-A asap before the quota runs out this year. You have barely 3 months left and you need 1.5 months early to apply to make the quota at 65 points for 2613. I would say, 31 March is when you should definitely consider taking the exam. This gives you plenty of time to study.
> 
> I would also suggest you take the $35.99 Test A to assess your skill before the exam. This way, you will know where to improve before the real test. Good luck !
> 
> ...


Hi,

What happens if I take the exam sometime in April and create a new EOI (if scores improve) and apply for 189? Would I still stand a chance? I am not getting seats towards end of March for PTE-A exam here and I am not even confident of taking the exam before April. The format looks quite different from IETLS with so many different types of questions under time pressure and all. I do not want to repeat the tests hurrying up right now. What happens if I file my new EOI in April and it does not get considered for this year? Could there be different rules in July which can make it difficult to be considered?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happens if I take the exam sometime in April and create a new EOI (if scores improve) and apply for 189? Would I still stand a chance? I am not getting seats towards end of March for PTE-A exam here and I am not even confident of taking the exam before April. The format looks quite different from IETLS with so many different types of questions under time pressure and all. I do not want to repeat the tests hurrying up right now. What happens if I file my new EOI in April and it does not get considered for this year? Could there be different rules in July which can make it difficult to be considered?
> 
> Thanks


Well submitting a new EOI or updating is basically the same thing as it will just be a waste of time. In either case, if you achieve 20 English points, you will apply with 65 points and it will still get more priority than your 55 points EOI. The chances of 55 points EOI for NSW 190 or 189 will be less than that of 65 points as that will get invited first if it gets invited, so in either case creating a new EOI does no good.

You should just update when you have more points.


----------



## Rajiuthira16 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi! thanks for the reply. My anzsco code is 223112. 
I have total score of 60 points.


----------



## Rajiuthira16 (Feb 17, 2017)

*applied for 190*



zaback21 said:


> You should select one state, that's what most people say. What's your occupation code ?



Hi thanks for the reply! 
ANZSCO Code: 223112 Recruitment consultant
My total score is 60 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajiuthira16 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply!
> ANZSCO Code: 223112 Recruitment consultant
> My total score is 60 points


Your subject is very selective as not many states is actually sponsoring it. Here's a link and find out which states wants your occupation and try fulfill their requirements.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## Rajiuthira16 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your subject is very selective as not many states is actually sponsoring it. Here's a link and find out which states wants your occupation and try fulfill their requirements.
> 
> 
> Hi ! thanks for that link! Actually found it useful. Like you said it has limited state nomination. Hence planning increase my score. I have taken IELTS before. But planning to take PTE for more points now. Any tips here please ?.. since this is PTE is new to me...


----------



## Rajiuthira16 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your subject is very selective as not many states is actually sponsoring it. Here's a link and find out which states wants your occupation and try fulfill their requirements.


Hi ! thanks for that link! Actually found it useful. Like you said it has limited state nomination. Hence planning increase my score. I have taken IELTS before. But planning to take PTE for more points now. Any tips here please ?.. since this is PTE is new to me...


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well submitting a new EOI or updating is basically the same thing as it will just be a waste of time. In either case, if you achieve 20 English points, you will apply with 65 points and it will still get more priority than your 55 points EOI. The chances of 55 points EOI for NSW 190 or 189 will be less than that of 65 points as that will get invited first if it gets invited, so in either case creating a new EOI does no good.
> 
> You should just update when you have more points.


Hi, once again thanks for replying. Updating same EOI or creating a new one is not really a concern, my main concern is what happens if I am unable to update new scores by end of March or early April, will I miss the bus for this year and what happens after July? I am trying to understand the risks of attempting the test by March end and not scoring enough scores against taking some more time and updating EOI when I get improved scores. I probably did not understand the 3 months processing time period you mentioned earlier.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajiuthira16 said:


> Hi ! thanks for that link! Actually found it useful. Like you said it has limited state nomination. Hence planning increase my score. I have taken IELTS before. But planning to take PTE for more points now. Any tips here please ?.. since this is PTE is new to me...


You can start here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi, once again thanks for replying. Updating same EOI or creating a new one is not really a concern, my main concern is what happens if I am unable to update new scores by end of March or early April, will I miss the bus for this year and what happens after July? I am trying to understand the risks of attempting the test by March end and not scoring enough scores against taking some more time and updating EOI when I get improved scores. I probably did not understand the 3 months processing time period you mentioned earlier.


Unfortunately for 189 yes. But with 65 points and Superior English, you may have a good chance at 190 NSW.


----------



## aston shaw (Apr 11, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
> 
> remember that very well


Sir my visa 457 is refused is refused under section 65 of 1958 and its mention that there is no right of merit review..
in 2016 I also got Natural Justice Letters.the reason of refusal is non approval of nomination. agent gone for apeal whereas merit review is not given to me.
what can be the possible consequences?
waiting for your reply sir.please advise me.
thank you


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry guys for bumping up a old thread. Just wanted to confirm, so its advisable to add two EOIs for visa 189 & 190 seperate for same ANZ code ? Do they black list you just in case if you add two EOIs in two visa categories rather than selecting in the same EOI?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

tharinduwije said:


> Sorry guys for bumping up a old thread. Just wanted to confirm, so its advisable to add two EOIs for visa 189 & 190 seperate for same ANZ code ? Do they black list you just in case if you add two EOIs in two visa categories rather than selecting in the same EOI?




I had both 189 and 190 in EOI. Got invite 190 and my 189 was suspended when I lodged why visa app for 190


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

So you selected both 189 & 190 in the same EOI right? What if you add two EOIs only selecting 189 in one and 190 in the other? Do both EOIs get suspended even if you receive invitation in one EOI?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

tharinduwije said:


> So you selected both 189 & 190 in the same EOI right? What if you add two EOIs only selecting 189 in one and 190 in the other? Do both EOIs get suspended even if you receive invitation in one EOI?




Dunno. My MARA agent handles that stuff sorry


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

tharinduwije said:


> So you selected both 189 & 190 in the same EOI right? What if you add two EOIs only selecting 189 in one and 190 in the other? Do both EOIs get suspended even if you receive invitation in one EOI?


Not sure about that, I submitted one EOI only for both 189 & 190, got NSW nomination & lodged the 190 application,

My recommendation for you is to submit 1 EOI with 189 & 190 together but only select ONE State ... & if your occupation is open for more than one state then create separate EOI for each state you're eligible to


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Sorry this is off topic. But can anyone guide me.
Does civil engineer profession need to submit victoria state seperate application or just eoi is enough by mentioning victoria state nomination?


----------

